# How I Improved My Humidor:



## REDROMMY (Jan 17, 2011)

I bought a Tupperware container!

Nothing but problems with the Cheaphumidors.com Milano humi. After i smoked one of my limited edition cigars and it was dry (!) i knew i had to do something. This has held 65rh since i got it. I just used the dividers from the old humi for some cedar. Now this is fun, im not fighting with a humi. I had 1/2 pound of 65rh beads in a 75 count humi and it was running at 60rh.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Yep Tupperware is like Kitty Litter and coolers. Cheap simple and it works!!!:rockon:


----------



## Athion (Jul 17, 2010)

I like my cigar storage like I like my women. Cheap and simple! 

ound:

I crack me up sometimes


----------



## REDROMMY (Jan 17, 2011)

wish i would have started with this, but the locking humi was just too cool! whats important to me now is functionality because i have some precious (to me) sticks in there like that triple maddy and flying pig up top.


----------



## Nathan King (Nov 4, 2010)

You just can't beat the looks and smell of a wooden humidor; however, I do use a tupperware for overflow. The tupperware requires far less maintenance and works every bit as well.


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

guess you have an exspensive dry box now.....yup tupperware rocks, enjoy


----------



## RGraphics (Apr 9, 2011)

If you haven't had the humidor over a year contact them because they claim a 1 year warranty.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Athion said:


> I crack me up sometimes


----------



## REDROMMY (Jan 17, 2011)

RGraphics said:


> If you haven't had the humidor over a year contact them because they claim a 1 year warranty.


Alright! i might not just be out $60.


----------



## muddy (Mar 14, 2011)

looks good to me but add loose to cheap and simple and its more perfect, wait are we talking cigars?


----------



## Big John (Apr 11, 2011)

I use tupperware with Xikar humidifiers and gages in ever box. Less time ading water, but you have to stay on top of it. They can't breath. So for long term storage you need circulating air or a wood that helps regulate the humidity. If all you are storing is a handful of cigars they are fine. The coleman colers are fine too, but if you need them I would suggest a good cedar humidor for 200 or more sticks


----------



## ChiTownHustler (Jan 17, 2011)

Most of my sticks are in tupperware for aging, with the rest in a humidor for when I want to smoke. Tupperware is mostly idiot proof (thank you, Jesus) when it comes to maintaining proper humidity levels and leaves more money to buy sticks. Win-win in my book


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

Nathan King said:


> You just can't beat the looks and smell of a wooden humidor; however, I do use a tupperware for overflow. The tupperware requires far less maintenance and works every bit as well.


Indeed. So I just put my humidor in a cooler. The humidor by itself has worked okay, but lately, with the weather warming up and the humidity on the rise, it hasn't done the best job of maintaining its RH. So I bought a cheap cooler and put it in there along with another small cheap 20 ct. I have that has never been worth half what I paid for it, and an old cigar box with some overflow in it. I took the kitty litter out of the humidor, added some to it, and put it all in a bowl in the cooler, now I have myself a nice coolerdor with plenty of cedar in it! I'm just keeping the humidors open in the cooler for now to let them readjust and then I'll keep them closed so the sticks can rest in that cedar. Best of both worlds.


----------



## txemtp69 (Oct 26, 2010)

Does anyone do the newspaper thing to tupperware like I've seen with coolers mentioned to remove the "plastic" smell


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Athion said:


> I like my cigar storage like I like my women. Cheap and simple!
> 
> ound:
> 
> I crack me up sometimes


Lol.

That is a clever set up OP.


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

txemtp69 said:


> Does anyone do the newspaper thing to tupperware like I've seen with coolers mentioned to remove the "plastic" smell


With the new cooler, I just used some "natural" all-purpose cleaner I bought from a health food store and warm water and wiped it down, then sit it outside in the sun to dry and air out. After a couple of hours, not even a trace of plastic smell. I'm not sure if the same thing would work on tupperware...


----------



## Amlique (Sep 9, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> ...Kitty Litter...


Como???


----------



## REDROMMY (Jan 17, 2011)

txemtp69 said:


> Does anyone do the newspaper thing to tupperware like I've seen with coolers mentioned to remove the "plastic" smell


I wiped it down with some distilled water a few times, let it dry and i couldn't smell anymore plastic. Stick the old humidor dividers in it, one taped to the lid and one on the bottom, beads and cigars. Done! 
So how long do i wait to open it up, and why exactly? My understanding is fresh sticks give off ammonia and it'll impart the taste to my other sticks if sealed up.


----------



## txemtp69 (Oct 26, 2010)

Amlique said:


> Como???


 this might help

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/276966-kitty-litter-set-up.html


----------



## txemtp69 (Oct 26, 2010)

I have one tuppidor doom-a-flotchy that has crystal gel in it with prpylene-glycol stuff that seems to have a plastic type smell that wasn't there before that I could remember, maybe its the gel stuff


----------



## REDROMMY (Jan 17, 2011)

hey guys is the humidity getting to the middle of the stack? I think my Brazilia was a little dry but its hard to tell the flavor when the draw is so loose. thinking about getting a punch cutter because too loose is almost as bad as too tight.
I dont have many cigars so its only stacked about 4 deep but im wondering if the humidity gets into the stack.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

I use a Tuppedore as well.

I purchased a $10 air tight container from Canadian Tire with a Homemade credo. I used an old butter container and cut to shape the pieces, first I put a piece sham wow in the bottom, to absorb any excess PG solution, followed by a kitchen scrubber for air circulation, followed by a sponge and then another piece of scrubber. Then I put GP solution and tip it to pour out any excess. It has kept my tuppedore between 68%-72%.


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

I have had the milano from cheaphumidors since christmas and it has held between 65-70% since I seasoned it. I add a little water to the beads every 2 weeks or so. Maybe I got lucky?


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> I use a Tuppedore as well.
> 
> I purchased a $10 air tight container from Canadian Tire with a Homemade credo. I used an old butter container and cut to shape the pieces, first I put a piece *sham wow* in the bottom, to absorb any excess PG solution, followed by a kitchen scrubber for air circulation, followed by a sponge and then another piece of scrubber. Then I put GP solution and tip it to pour out any excess. It has kept my tuppedore between 68%-72%.


Those sham wow commercials crack me up!! ound:


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

That sucks man. Good luck!


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

CaptainBlenderman said:


> ... So I just put my humidor in a cooler...So I bought a cheap cooler and put it in there along with another small cheap 20 ct... now I have myself a nice coolerdor with plenty of cedar in it!...so the sticks can rest in that cedar. Best of both worlds.


Man you read my mind!
I've ended up with 4 small cedar humi's and two boxes before realizing the cooler was the only course to go. I gave a lot of thought about setting it up with beads and KL and cedar when it occurred to me - just get a big cooler and put all 6 boxes in - cigars in cedar in cooler - viola!!!


----------



## kumanchu (Mar 16, 2011)

i don't think people have mentioned this, but I really like the 16.9qt size of:

The Container Store > Keep Box Bulk Food Storage

it has a rubber seal, and is made from clarified polypropylene. it is food safe, and I've never had odor issues. I use two of them, and my father boxes fit perfectly inside with a little room left over. i use them for long term storage of my more expensive sticks; and I place the sticks inside of the my father boxes with a match stick to slightly hold open the lids to encourage circulation.

haven't had a problem with rh once; and I know that they are not putting chemicals (like bpa / melanine) into my cigars. These chemicals might be present in other large "tupperware" items and coolers, which are not designed to come into contact with food.


----------



## ClearSkiesAndSqualls (Apr 24, 2011)

usrower321 said:


> I have had the milano from cheaphumidors since christmas and it has held between 65-70% since I seasoned it. I add a little water to the beads every 2 weeks or so. Maybe I got lucky?


My Buddy has the Milano Glasstop. I have a Capri and the Zebrano Dome. All seem to be working fine for me? Maybe we did get lucky?


----------



## jmj_203 (Mar 16, 2011)

You didn't elaborate much on the issues of your milano but did you season it correctly and was it reading 65% on the hygrometer? If its seasoned and displaying proper RH you should have no issues whatsoever, and no plastic container is as wonderful enhancement wise as cedar for long term aging and just general storage.


----------



## kumanchu (Mar 16, 2011)

jmj_203 said:


> You didn't elaborate much on the issues of your milano but did you season it correctly and was it reading 65% on the hygrometer? If its seasoned and displaying proper RH you should have no issues whatsoever, and no plastic container is as wonderful enhancement wise as cedar for long term aging and just general storage.


you can always put cedar in the tupperware


----------



## REDROMMY (Jan 17, 2011)

To all the questions about the milano humi, It was seasoned over and over, and the seal still failed the paper test miserably every time. I also had over a 1/2 pound of Heartfelt 65rh beads in there. wouldn't get over about 60rh.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

REDROMMY said:


> To all the questions about the milano humi, It was seasoned over and over, and the seal still failed the paper test miserably every time. I also had over a 1/2 pound of Heartfelt 65rh beads in there. wouldn't get over about 60rh.


Just wanted to see if you had contacted CheapHumidor.com and what their response was.


----------

